# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Opinion: Article On Free-form/Digital Progressives

## cindiaugustine

http://www.ecpmag.com/1webmagazine/2...tal-lenses.asp

I came across this article explaining about the new progressive manufacturing processes. I wonder if people here can give me any feedback on the quality of information in this article, or have anything to add?

I'd like to share it with my classmates in the Dispensing Optician course but would like to verify that it's good info.  :Nerd: 

Thanks,
Cindi

----------


## Fezz

I think that the Dude did a FANTASTIC job!


;):cheers::cheers::cheers::D

----------


## Jacqui

> I think that the Dude did a FANTASTIC job!
> 
> 
> ;):cheers::cheers::cheers::D



My God he's ugly. Did you see how ugly?? Needs a shave, hair combed, loose a few pounds. Geesh.

----------


## Jacqui



----------


## optical24/7

To use my favorite phrase from Dragon, He's one fart smeller, um, I mean smart feller. I think the author did a grat job!









But I gotta agree with Jacqui.....He's got a face made for radio!



:D:cheers::shiner::cheers: :cry: :cheers: :Eek:

----------


## Judy Canty

> But I gotta agree with Jacqui.....He's got a face made for radio!


Can you think of a better reason for why we write rather than speak?  :shiner:

----------


## cindiaugustine

Thanks, I agree on his photo, but I'm glad you all thought the article was good. I posted it for my colleagues. Now let's see if they have the initiative to read it. LOL

----------


## Jacqui

It is a good article. If I can find one that goes into more depth about the actual manufacture I will send it to you.

----------


## mullo

Poor Fezz.....no wonder he drinks so much!!! :cheers:

----------


## HarryChiling

> My God he's ugly. Did you see how ugly?? Needs a shave, hair combed, loose a few pounds. Geesh.


Hey, he's good looking for a Pennsylvanian. :D:p I appreciate articles that help clear muddy waters, great one.

----------


## Jacqui

Has anyone else noticed that Fezz hasn't commented??

----------


## Fezz

> Has anyone else noticed that Fezz hasn't commented??


 
I'm too busy mopping up my tears, picking up the pieces of my shattered self-esteem, and drowning my sorrows!


 :cry: :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::D

----------


## Jacqui

> i'm too busy mopping up my tears, picking up the pieces of my shattered self-esteem, and drowning my sorrows!


lol

----------


## optical24/7

> I'm too busy mopping up my tears, picking up the pieces of my shattered self-esteem, *and drowning my sorrows!*
> 
> 
> :cheers::D


 
At 11:22 in the morning?...........I wanna come up there and work with you!














But one of us is gonna have to put a bag over his head.....




:shiner::cheers::bbg::cheers: :Nerd: :cheers: :Eek:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Thanks, I agree on his photo, but I'm glad you all thought the article was good. I posted it for my colleagues. Now let's see if they have the initiative to read it. LOL



We're just razzing old Fezzie, since he wrote that article.

But at least he now knows who his friends are!!:D:D

----------


## GAgal

> I'm too busy mopping up my tears, picking up the pieces of my shattered self-esteem, and drowning my sorrows!
> 
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::D


AAAWWW!!! You'll always be a cutie in my book!  But, then again, I do need new glasses and the lighting wasn't that great last time I saw ya!

----------


## cindiaugustine

> We're just razzing old Fezzie, since he wrote that article.
> 
> But at least he now knows who his friends are!!:D:D


Oh suuure, drag the unsuspecting newbie into a hot pot and stir...why not?? :hammer:LOL 

Fezz, it's a talented writer who can write about technical things simply and clearly and get the point across. Much appreciated.

C.

----------


## Fezz

> Oh suuure, drag the unsuspecting newbie into a hot pot and stir...why not?? :hammer:LOL 
> 
> Fezz, it's a talented writer who can write about technical things simply and clearly and get the point across. Much appreciated.
> 
> C.


Thank you.

{Mumbled from the brown paper bag over this hideous excuse for a face!}

LOL!!!!

;):cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::D

----------


## bob_f_aboc

We can only wonder what is hiding under the small furry creature sleeping on his face.


Darn opticians and their goatees!


Great article BTW!

:cheers:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> We can only wonder what is hiding under the small furry creature sleeping on his face.
> 
> 
> Darn opticians and their goatees!
> 
> 
> Great article BTW!
> 
> :cheers:


I know! It's Several Species Of Small Furry Animals Gathered Together In A Cave And Grooving With A Fezz!
:cheers::cheers:

----------


## Fezz

> Grooving With A Fezz!
> :cheers::cheers:



That has a nice ring to it!!!

I just got an article idea!!!

;):cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::bbg:

----------


## Jacqui

> i just got an article idea!!!:


 :Eek:   :Eek:

----------


## optical24/7

> I just got an article idea!!!
> 
> ;):cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::bbg:


 

......"The Myopic Prevalence of Small Furry Creatures".....




:D:cheers::D

----------


## cindiaugustine

> Darn opticians and their goatees!


OMG, you mean I have to grow a goatee if I want to be an optician??? Why did no one TELL me???  :Eek:

----------


## bob_f_aboc

> OMG, you mean I have to grow a goatee if I want to be an optician??? Why did no one TELL me???


 
You should have gotten the memo when you got your first screwdriver.

I think its going to be a requirement to take the ABO starting in 2010.

:bbg:     ;)     :bbg:

----------


## cindiaugustine

> You should have gotten the memo when you got your first screwdriver.
> 
> I think its going to be a requirement to take the ABO starting in 2010.
> 
> :bbg:     ;)     :bbg:


Ahhh, the ABO's..that explains it. 

I'm Canadian eh, and I think the goatee is only an American requirement. I think what we have to have here is a pierced belly button...or maybe it's a tattoo of a beaver wearing aviator-style glasses...not sure.

 :Cool:

----------


## xelasnave

Here is another piece on "Freeform" and "Digital" that I found to have great information as well.

*The Digital / Freeform Process Takes Lens Surfacing To A " Higher Definition"*

*                        A Simplified View Of A Complex Industry Innovation*

*by michael disanto abom*

----------


## sharpstick777

> My God he's ugly. Did you see how ugly?? Needs a shave, hair combed, loose a few pounds. Geesh.


Ummm.  He is better looking than I am.

Sharpstick

----------


## Crickett13

:DNever heard of him. Is anyone sure if he is really even in the optical bussiness?:D

----------


## OptiTim

Gay folks would call him a "hot bear":p

----------


## optical24/7

> Gay folks would call him a "hot bear":p


 

More like "Hot beer"............




:D:cheers::shiner::cheers::D

----------


## sharpstick777

What I want to know is how someone got a picture of Fezz without a beer in his hand?

Nice article Fezz...  thanks.

Sharpstick

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> What I want to know is how someone got a picture of Fezz without a beer in his hand?
> 
> Nice article Fezz...  thanks.
> 
> Sharpstick



Note that the photo is only a headshot and doesn't show his hands...:D

----------


## Fezz

> Note that the photo is only a headshot and doesn't show his hands...:D


 
It is very hard to take a picture of ones self while holding the camera in one hand and a pint of fine ale in the other!

;):cheers::cheers::cheers::D

----------

